
RushCard Locking People Out of Accounts, Putting People on Hold - marcusgarvey
http://time.com/money/4078201/rush-card-account-lockout/
======
marcusgarvey
This is horrible. I'm wondering if they actually were hacked?

~~~
leejoramo
It sounds like a botched system change. They say they had switched their
upstream processor when this problem occurred.

There are also reports of people having their accounts drained. So they could
have other problems as well.

According to a story in NPR, this is an area of the financial sector with very
little oversight, and with little in the way of consumer protections.

    
    
       http://www.npr.org/2015/10/21/450611721/technical-glitch-leaves-rushcard-owners-unable-to-access-funds
    

Most of the people using this service are poor and use no other financial
services such as traditional banks or credit cards.

Sad this is not a bigger on HN, if this had been a problem at Bank of America,
we would be all over the story.

